# Post castration body suit or cone of shame...



## tealover (Oct 13, 2017)

Morning all

Oz has gone in for his castration this morning. When we booked him in the Vet had said he would be OK for a body suit post op rather than the cone. However, I have just checked him in with the nurse, and she has said the body suit isn't recommended for male castration as they can still get to the wound site. So it is the cone for him.

I've looked for dog pyjamas, body suits with legs etc since I have got home but of course that area is exposed.

Can anybody advise if there is any other alternative to the cone please?

thank you x


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2018)

You may well find your dog doesn’t need anything. My dog recently had a large number of stitches and freaked out at the cone, so I left him and he was fine after a few ‘leave it’s. Admittedly I was with him 24/7, but he was never particularly interested in pulling them.


----------



## Laney_Lemons (Mar 23, 2016)

I used the cone only when we were not with him, you can get alternatives online
​I got a body suit from the vets at the time and i found it really helped my pup, seemed to calm him down a little


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I used a cone as I have a demon chewer, but you may find he doesn't touch it.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I have never used anything and my vet does not suggest it.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

We used a cone with Oscar for when we were not with him, or asleep but other than that, we just left him free. He didnt really bother ..... too busy being clug to me for snuggles because he went through such an awful ordeal (in his eyes). Whereas Poppy was done at the same time, much bigger op for girls and was bouncing round like nothing happened


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Chilli had a body suit after she was spayed and hated it, it drove her mad so I bought a cosy collar for her and that was a great success

She used it as a pillow as well and was very happy with it


----------



## tealover (Oct 13, 2017)

Thank you.........I can imagine Oz will be freaked out by it, but will see how he goes. I think I will aim to keep it off him unless I am leaving him - for a shower etc.

x


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

The chances are he’ll leave it alone, when my last two were done they had a quick rummage downstairs & then left the area alone.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Murphy had the cone and, against all the odds, he seemed very happy in his cone!!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

tabelmabel said:


> Murphy had the cone and, against all the odds, he seemed very happy in his cone!!


Hector isn't that phased by it either, I think he's almost was glad of it at times to stop him chewing as I have used it when he was chewing his feet due to harvest mites too.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Benji had nothing and left his wound alone. My sister's dog kept wanting to lick his wound so she used one of her children's old onesies for him! She just had to remember to unpop it when he went for a wee


----------



## tealover (Oct 13, 2017)

I did wonder about a kiddie's onesie. 
Have stayed with him overnight and he has just slept and slept, so when he is more alert today I guess I'll know!!


----------



## tealover (Oct 13, 2017)

Hello again, well all went well and Oz has his cone.

I spent the night down stairs with him last night because he was wobbly and hadn't weed. Today he is much brighter but is emitting some foul stenches from the derriere.....but twice I have observed him pull the cone off with his front feet. The collar is as tight as I would like it to be, so now tonight we stand the chance of him a) getting to his wound and b) bouncing on and off the sofa.

Tomorrow I am going to go and get some baby grows or kids shorts or something (although if he gets his cone off he will still get to his wound)......but in the meantime - any suggestions for tonight please?

thanks in advance x


----------



## Firefly13 (May 12, 2013)

Could you try a soft blow up cone/collar? Most dogs seem more comfortable in these and they stop them being able to turn their head around to lick/chew the area.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

It depends whether the dog will leave the wound alone or not, we had Duke castrated due to a medical condition he was around 10 years old at the time. Duke's was an emergency castration and we were given a cone by the vet, but we didn't need it. He had completely healed by the time we took him for his second check up, the first check up was after a couple of days then again a few days later. 

Once our puppy is ready to be spayed I intend to buy a surgical body suit for her, or even a sleeveless baby vest as I did with the rabbits, simply because you can just press stud one side so they can toilet. Not quite sure how that will work with an active dog though, I may have to alter it, to hold the vest in place. I've got my creative head on now, I am going to get a pack of baby vests today and see what I can do.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I never use a collar but a piece of gauze bandage to keep a buster collar on and you do need it tighter than a collar but that you can still slip two fingers under.


----------



## MissSpitzMum (Dec 4, 2017)

With Merlin I used a suitical and a buster collar... He got through both to get to his wound. If your dog has a long snout I don't recommend the inflatable buster collar, and they will worm their way underneath a suitical. He also managed to figure out if he wedged his head high enough in the opening of the buster collar (where it is velcroed) he could then push it off with his paws. We ended up getting a normal cone of shame which did the trick. For us the old way was the best way! 

I will add that Merlin had a reaction to his internal dissolvable stitches which caused him alot of discomfort, so perhaps your dog won't be as persistant in getting to his bits.


----------



## tealover (Oct 13, 2017)

thank you all.

He left the cone in place overnight. I did go look at baby stuff, men;s trunks and other stuff but decided to leave him with the cone.

My issue now is dreadful diarrhoea - Oz not me - hence my late typing as once again I am camped out on the couch so I can respond quickly to his need to go out!!


----------

